#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Πώς δηλώνονται οι παραβάσεις κάλυψη,πλάγιες αποστάσεις κλπ.  χωρίς υπέρβαση;;

## melanie

Εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς και με ποιά λογική δηλώνονται οι υπερβάσεις της οικοδομικής αδείας που δεν έχουν υπέρβαση δόμησης. *Δηλαδή, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις που έχουμε μόνο υπέρβαση κάλυψης ή μόνο υπέρβαση πλαγίων αποστάσεων δεν γίνεται να το βάζεις σαν υπέρβαση δόμησης.* 

Δε γίνεται να έχεις ένα στέγαστρο το οποίο βάσει της έκδοσης οικοδομικής αδείας να έχει υπέρβαση κάλυψης, αλλά να μπαίνει σαν κανονική δόμηση. Ή δε γίνεται να έχεις πχ. ένα κτίριο το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε 2 μέτρα παραδίπλα από ότι λέει στην άδεια, και να αποτελεί βέβαια παραβίαση πλαγίων αποστάσεων, και να υπολογίζεται σαν όλα αυτά τα τετραγωνικά να είναι και υπέρβαση δόμησης!!!!

Ας μου πει κάποιος τί πιστεύει. Ναι, θα πρέπει να δηλωθούν, το έχουμε πει! Αλλά πώς; Είναι παράλογο το να δηλώσεις όλα αυτά σαν υπέρβαση δόμησης.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν έχεις υπέρβαση κάλυψης μόνο, συμπληρώνεις μόνο το πεδίο 7.
Παράβαση της πλάγιας απόστασης πώς θα έχεις χωρίς υπέρβαση έστω κάλυψης; Μόνο αν έχεις λανθασμένη τοποθέτηση του κτηρίου στο οικόπεδο.
Όπως και να χει, στην τεχνική έκθεση περιγράψεις το πώς ακριβώς έχει η κατάσταση.
Για τον υπολογισμό του προσσίμου υπάρχει ο συντελεστής 5α=1,00 για υπερβάσεις δόμησης <50%, άρα ακόμα και αν δηλώσουμε υπέρβαση δόμησης για λόγους αδυναμιών της ηλεκτρονικής πλατφόρμας του ΤΕΕ, δεν αυξάνεται το πρόςτιμο.

----------


## melanie

Nαι, για την περίπτωση λανθασμένης τοποθέτησης του κτιρίου στο οικόπεδο μιλούσα. Οπότε από ότι καταλαβαίνω αυτο΄δεν μπορεί να υπολογιστεί αλλιώς. Απλά μπορεί να δηλωθεί σε φύλλο καταγραφής λέγοντας τα τετραγωνικά στον τίτλο, τσεκάροντας μόνο το κουτί της παραβίασης πλαγίων αποστάσεων ή απλά να αναφερθεί στην τεχνική έκθεση. Ωστόσο, αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. ΣΕ παραβάσεις προκηπίου κά.

Επίσης, μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι, Υπολογίζουμε τις υπερβάσεις βάσει αδείας σε σχέση με τα επιτρεπόμενα (του ΓΟΚ της αδείας ή των σημερινών-το ευνοϊκότερο). Σωστά; Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε π.χ.κάλυψη πραγματοποιημένη 70τ.μ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ 90τ.μ. και έχει κάνει και ένα αυθαίρετο πχ 10τ.μ. η ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΛΥΨΗΣ θα υπολογιστεί 

 α)ως 90-70=20>10 οπότε χωρίς υπέρβαση;;
ή β) υπέρβαση 10 σε σχέση με την άδεια έτσι κι αλλιώς, οπότε 10/90=0.11%

To β μου φαίνεται σωστότερο.

Τέλος Χάρη, γνωρίζεις πότε θα γίνει το επόμενο σεμινάριο για τον 4178; Γιατί το έχασα λίγο.

----------

